# San Miguel Airport



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there any domestic service between San Miguel and other cities in Mexico, or is this airport only for general aviation?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The closest airport is Aeropuerto Internacional Del Bajío-de Guanajuato (Leon, México) almost 2 hours away. SMA doesn´t have an airport that I´ve seen or heard of.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually, Queretaro airport is closer to SMA. I've flown in and out of both BJX and QRO, but have heard there is an airport in SMA that is expanding. Maybe a rumor, quien sabe.


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

Ajijic Lady said:


> Is there any domestic service between San Miguel and other cities in Mexico, or is this airport only for general aviation?


General aviation only


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We had hoped there was some domestic passenger service in SMA. 

We had a home in Ajijic for 5 years, but had to leave in 2012 to return to the US due to family eldercare issues. Sadly _mi __suegro _died a few months ago and we are contemplating returning to MX either full or part-time. 

While we enjoyed our life at Lake Chapala, we always felt SMA offered a lot more, including safety. However, that 1.5 to 2 hour drive to BJX is tiresome and its flights do not go to as many places in MX and Central America as does GDL's which was a 30 minute drive from Ajijic. We enjoy traveling and visiting other parts of MX on a regular basis and need a home with access to a better airport. Had hoped there was now service between SMA and MEX, from where we could have a great choice of flights. 

You'd think with all the DF'ers who come to SMA regularly that some company would offer a puddle jumper between the two cities.


----------

